# What does "Sun Grown" mean



## netbeui22 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hey guys I'm sorry if this is a stupid question but when some cigars say they are Sun Grown what does that mean? I would think most if not all Cigar Tobacco is all Sun Grown?


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Actually many wrapper leaves are grown underneath a mesh screen. So sun grown are left under the direct sun.

Edit: I believe shade grown has a tendency to be a smoother leaf of a lighter color. Sun grown will have larger veins and be a darker leaf.


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

David_ESM said:


> Actually many wrapper leaves are grown underneath a mesh screen. So sun grown are left under the direct sun.
> 
> Edit: I believe shade grown has a tendency to be a smoother leaf of a lighter color. Sun grown will have larger veins and be a darker leaf.


+1

David nailed it on the head


----------



## netbeui22 (Feb 11, 2011)

Interesting! So does that mean that the Sun Grown wrappers are a healthier leaf normally? Stronger? Smoother?


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

They have to put up with the direct heat and light of the sun, so the thicker veins come from having to transport more water/nutrients to the leafs to keep them from dieing. They will usually end up having a bit of a sweeter flavor too.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Getting to Know Cigar Wrappers | Cigar Secrets


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

David_ESM said:


> They have to put up with the direct heat and light of the sun, so the thicker veins come from having to transport more water/nutrients to the leafs to keep them from dieing. They will usually end up having a bit of a sweeter flavor too.


Damn - I'm impressed coming from a butt drying WSBS squid (course I have no idea if you're right or wrong but the conviction with which you state your case should make your cohorts proud). Well done ...I think? :blabla:


----------



## wahoofever (Jul 5, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> They have to put up with the direct heat and light of the sun, so the thicker veins come from having to transport more water/nutrients to the leafs to keep them from dieing. They will usually end up having a bit of a sweeter flavor too.


Thanks. I was wondering about Sun Grown as well but had not bothered to investigate further. Now I'll have to buy a single and eyeball the wrapper for those big veins.


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

At my shop we sell a ton of the Don Tomas Sungrown. There are a few guys that come in almost every day and buy them. I'll have to give them a shot and see how they are.


----------

